# Troutasaurus ... oh my



## flatsmaster (Jun 12, 2019)

We live in East Central Florida so we fish a lot and have been blessed with many nice catches but today's trout is worth sharing ... 32 1/4 long and 10lbs 3oz ... my son flipped a bass assassin paddletail in Drunk Monkey color to some pushing water and the water erupted with a purple line down its side ... new it was a good trout but didn't no he's PB by 8ozs ... what a beautiful fish ... after some careful reviving she swam off to hopefully give someone else a Kodak moment !!


----------



## Gator89 (Jun 12, 2019)

That is a mighty fine sow trout right there!


----------



## Nicodemus (Jun 12, 2019)

Dadgum! That is one fine speck! Congratulations!


----------



## Mexican Squealer (Jun 12, 2019)

Nice work on a true beast!


----------



## ugajay (Jun 12, 2019)

That's an absolute monster!


----------



## doenightmare (Jun 12, 2019)

Now the tough question - mount or eat? Congrats!


----------



## Pointpuller (Jun 12, 2019)

Awesome fish!!!  Congrats


----------



## Dustin Pate (Jun 12, 2019)

Beautiful fish!


----------



## 4HAND (Jun 12, 2019)

That sucker's huge!


----------



## Mr Bya Lungshot (Jun 12, 2019)

That’s not a trout that’s a tarpon!


----------



## flatsmaster (Jun 13, 2019)

Thx to all .... fine trout for sure ... we were going to go bass fishing but a buddy called and said he and a friend were going so we decided to go help them get around the lagoon and hopefully get them on some fish ... to breezy for sightfishing the area I'd would have liked to fish in June but obviously it worked out just right .... Mosquito Lagoon is in rough shape with the brown algae killing so much of our beautiful sea grass that hides bait and filters the water to make it fairly clear ... still a good fishery but not very pretty right now ... I'm spoiled by seeing it at it best that hopefully will return with some sea grass restoration


----------



## flatsmaster (Jun 13, 2019)

Mr Bya L thx for the reminder it's Tarpon Time ... one of my favorite  adversaries !!


----------



## Bass105 (Jun 13, 2019)

That is a monster for sure. Great catch.


----------



## Browning Slayer (Jun 13, 2019)

Dear lord... A fish of a lifetime! Congrats!!!


----------



## kingfish (Jun 13, 2019)

Congrats on a monster and props to you for revive and release.  Well done !!!


----------



## Blackston (Jun 13, 2019)

Wow !!!!!


----------



## pottydoc (Jun 14, 2019)

Heck of s trout. Good job on releasing her. There’s plenty of smaller ones to eat.


----------



## Rob (Jun 14, 2019)

Wow - congrats!


----------



## Fourfingers (Jun 20, 2019)

That’s a monster of trout great catch there


----------



## doomtrpr_z71 (Jun 20, 2019)

Awesome catch, you should submit it for a dirty30 citation


----------



## flatsmaster (Jun 20, 2019)

Thx DOOM ... I'll have my son ck that out !!


----------



## doomtrpr_z71 (Jun 20, 2019)

flatsmaster said:


> Thx DOOM ... I'll have my son ck that out !!


http://www.thespeckledtruth.com/contact
They may even let you you claim it towards the state trophy program as well, the stickers are awesome


----------



## 95g atl (Jul 12, 2019)

beautiful catch.
I had no idea they had trout in FL.  Isn't the water too warm?


----------



## flatsmaster (Jul 12, 2019)

95g atl we have a solid trout fishery ... I believe most of the state records come from our Indian River Lagoon .... thx she was a beautiful fish


----------



## spurrs and racks (Jul 12, 2019)

Fine yellow mouth right there! Sweet!


----------



## jasper181 (Aug 2, 2019)

Thats one of the things I miss most about living in florida, I still catch a ton of trout but they just dont seem to grow that big here. I still make it down throuhout the year as my dad still lives down there but man I miss wading the flats every afternoon. Ive caught 3 over 8 and my biggest was 11 and they were all caught on the same flat where we used to tie up at when we werent under contract.


----------

